# Swimming and Tennis Lessons



## Sonrisa

Hello Cairo expats,

Please can anyone recommend a place where I can get swimming and tennis lessons for my 5 years old daughter?
I heard Maadi house offers swimming lessons including non members...anyone knows if that is true?
Any other place I should try?

Thank you
Izzie


----------



## MaidenScotland

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Hello Cairo expats,
> 
> Please can anyone recommend a place where I can get swimming and tennis lessons for my 5 years old daughter?
> I heard Maadi house offers swimming lessons including non members...anyone knows if that is true?
> Any other place I should try?
> 
> Thank you
> Izzie




Hi Dizzie

Welcome to the forum.

I don't think that Maadi house would give swimming lessons to non members as it is a private club and it is very difficult to join but of course someone may tell you different. 

I posted the following information the other day but perhaps you couldn't see it

Elwani Swimming Academy.

Contact info

01000561050 for6th october area

0100869538 for new Cairo

0100862539 Kataymeya Hights.

Ladies only and Maternity classes 0100538069

www.alwaniacademy.com
Facebook Elwani Swimming Academy


----------



## Sonrisa

Thank you MS!

Yes about Maadi HOuse, you are probably right. I just remembered someone mentioning a few months back that they admited non members into their swimming lessons program for chilcren. Then again, knowing how anal they are about memberships and stuff, it sounds too good to be true. 

THank you for the numbers. I did see your post about alwaniacademy. I should have mentioned in my initial thread that I am looking not too far from Maadi and also I would love to hear recommendations based on a personal experience with the teachers and the facilities. 

Cheers


----------

